# Password Errors



## JasonArgo (Feb 26, 2009)

I have found that in my freebsd password file, errors have been made on computer accounts for samba. I have been trying to track down some samba access errors. Machine trust has been wacky for some time, shares and printers will work then not work. 
Sample entry.
lame0$:*:1019:1020::0:0:comp account:/nonexist:/sbin/nonexist
lame1$:*:1020:1021::0:0:Mach Account:/nonexist:/sbin/nonexist
lame2$:*:1021:1022::0:0:comp account:/nonexist:/sbin/nonexist
lame3$:*:1023:1024::0:0:comp account:/nonexist:/sbin/nonexist 

In listing the samba accounts with "pdedit -w -l", I see the entry for the computer accounts.
lame0$:1019:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:hash entry: other code here.

Now the question, Can I use vipw to correct the bsd password file without shooting myself in the foot again? Or will I have to destroy all samba password entries and re-enter each computer and restore user profiles) 
Thanks


----------



## vivek (Feb 27, 2009)

smbpasswd has delete and disable account option. No need to edit the file directly.


----------

